# Hộp Nhựa Đế Đen Đựng Thức Ăn Mang Về



## nhuyrvc (19 Tháng sáu 2021)

*Hộp nhựa tròn có nắp đậy* là *hộp nhựa tròn dùng 1 lần* để dùng đựng các loại thực phẩm tươi sống, thực phẩm có nước, thức ăn đã qua chế biến điển hình như cháo, canh, súp, hủ tiếu, bún, phở, bánh canh và các loại thực phẩm khác như kem, rau câu, chè, trái cây cắt sẵn, bánh pía mini, bánh đậu xanh, …





RVC là *nơi bán hộp nhựa tròn TPHCM *với những sản phẩm có kiểu dáng sang trọng, đẹp mắt, dày dặn và chắc chắn. Nắp khớp với thân hộp, hoàn toàn không bị rỉ nước, giúp cho việc vận chuyển thực phẩm trở nên dễ dàng.
*Hộp nhựa tròn *có độ trong suốt cao, giúp khách hàng có thể nhìn thấy đồ ăn bên trong, tăng phần thẩm mỹ và bắt mắt .
*Hộp nhựa tròn đựng thức ăn* của RVC chịu được nhiệt độ cao, hoàn toàn an toàn vì thành phần nhựa PP không gây độc hại khi để thức ăn ở nhiệt độ cao. *Hộp nhựa tròn* hoàn toàn hợp vệ sinh, thay thế được hộp xốp bởi khi đựng đồ nóng, hộp xốp sản sinh các nguyên tố độc hại, nhiều nghiên cứu cho thấy hộp xốp nếu dùng nhiều có thể gây mất trí nhớ, vô sinh, thậm chí ung thư. Vì vậy hộp nhựa tròn sẽ là lựa chọn đúng đắn của quý khách hàng.




Tại RVC *hộp nhựa tròn đựng thực phẩm* có rất nhiều size phù hợp với đa dạng các loại thực phẩm như hộp nhựa tròn 300ml, hộp nhựa tròn 350ml, hộp nhựa tròn 480ml, hộp nhựa tròn 600ml, hộp nhựa tròn 650ml, hộp nhựa tròn 750ml, hộp nhựa tròn 800ml, hộp nhựa tròn 1000ml.
*Công ty TNHH RVCĐịa chỉ: số 11, đường số 7, phường Hiệp Bình Chánh, quận Thủ Đức, TPHCM
Tel: 0283 726 3146 – Hotline 0975 663 984*


----------

